# Always, always hungry!



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lexi's stomach is like a bottomless pit! She gets about 3 cups of food total a day (she is 4 months old, 29 lbs) a mixture of wet and dry, but she still acts like we are starving her to death! I am trying to watch the amount of treats she gets, as my daughter will constantly sneak her treats when I am not looking. We feed her three times a day, she will gulp her food down then immediately start begging. I am a "meanie" who won't give in as I do not want an overweight dog. Are dogs ever satisfied with what they get or will she always act deprived? LOL


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You think Lexi is bad - trying owning a Cocker Spaniel!!

Our boy Tazer once managed to eat almost 10 pounds of defrosting chicken necks. He weighs only 25 pounds!! And he had the nerve to be upset when he didn't get any dinner that night!!

If it isn't nail down or moving fast enough it's fair game. I trying believe this dog would eat until he killed himself.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna is the same age and she gets 3 cups a day. When she goes to the foodbowls (she wanders by it and sniffs around) I try to get her attention on me and we play. She usually forgets all about the foodbowl.

Just a thought, what kind of food are you feeding her? Years ago when I switched my dogs from something like Beneful to a more premium brand (like Blue buffalo) I noticed they ate way less (and pooped waaaay less) and stayed fuller longer due to the lack of fillers in the more "premium" brand. Since Anna's been on BB LB Puppy she eats her three meals a day and is pretty much done excluding training treats for her learning time. Just a thought.

Good luck!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Good question. It is hard for me to remember but when my GSD was your dog's age I believe he got more, and much more then recommended on the kibble package. 

Mine three dogs get high end kibble, a bit of BARF, and yogurt.

I tend to think that as long as your dog is thin and healthy, I would not be overly concerned.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

I think she should be getting more than 3 cups a day.

I had the same problem when Chara was a puppy she was a bottomless pit! I had been feeding her 3 cups a day but switched to 4 cups, she was much happier. I also used a bundt cake pan as her food dish, it helped with the gulping.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Some dogs just have really high food drive. It's a great tool for training. My friend's dog Jadon had a really high food drive, obsessive, at about a year old she transfered her pbsession to her ball. She has the hardest ball drive I have ever seen. But it may just be that your dog has a really high food drive. Use it for training. If she's that obsessive, use her kibble in training instead of treats.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Also depends on the food you feed, grocery store food you need to feed more cups then high end food, also puppies need more food than adults, during growth stages too Jesse would want more food and also slept longer, I would let Jesse eat whatever he wanted in the 3 meals a day and we kept it in check by making sure we didn't see ribs but could clearly feel them and tucked in at the waist.


----------

